# The Cheapest 2 course Christmas Meal in Dublin ?



## whiz (2 Dec 2016)

Hi Guys, where can you get the cheapest two course Christmas meal in Dublin ? ( i.e. turkey ham and dessert )

Would it be in restaurants in Debehams or Dunnes Stores or elsewhere ?

Any responses appreciated


----------



## Boyd (2 Dec 2016)

Any pub/cafe carvery will surely have the above for E15. Sinnots, Dicey's, Russell Court, Ripley Court, Cafe Kylemore, O'Neills on Suffolk Street etc. Next year Weatherspoons will be on that list.


----------



## Nordkapp (2 Dec 2016)

There ain't nothing cheap about eating out in Dublin. It does depend on the time of day which you have not specified. If at lunch time then I highly recommend Diceys on Harcourt Street, you won't get lunch cheaper and they may have Turkey & ham on the menu


----------



## Bronte (3 Dec 2016)

Probably the freezer section in Lidl or Aldi.  If you can postpone it to the next day people will pay you to eat their turkeys.


----------



## odyssey06 (3 Dec 2016)

+ 1 for carvery option as cheapest.

If you are looking for 'proper' restaurant, you could try La Cave... they have a 2-course early bird christmas menu for 21e with turkey and ham as one of the mains.


----------



## whiz (3 Dec 2016)

I saw the restaurant in Easons does (turkey and ham + pudding) for €12.95, anybody else see similar prices for two courses ?


----------



## RichInSpirit (4 Dec 2016)

Only an occasional visitor to the capital. I got a single course meal in the pub on the opposite site of the river from the Four Courts for €10 including a pint of Guinness.


----------



## whiz (7 Dec 2016)

Thx ...does anybody of other restaurants that do cheap Christmas dinner courses ?


----------



## Steven Barrett (7 Dec 2016)

Why are you looking for the cheapest Christmas dinner in the city? Eating out is certainly not an area that I look for a race to the bottom in...


----------



## odyssey06 (7 Dec 2016)

I'm guessing that sometimes one gets landed with the job of booking christmas lunch \ dinner for colleagues on a limited budget...


----------



## Bronte (7 Dec 2016)

I didn't think of that.  Well they should negotiate a price.  Normally if you have a bunch of people you could for example negotiate a free drink or dessert.

It would be helpful if we had some context.  But poster does seem desperate.


----------



## Steven Barrett (7 Dec 2016)

odyssey06 said:


> I'm guessing that sometimes one gets landed with the job of booking christmas lunch \ dinner for colleagues on a limited budget...



Will Dunnes Stores take Christmas parties? Would you want to go? Better off going straight to the pub!


----------



## odyssey06 (7 Dec 2016)

SBarrett said:


> Will Dunnes Stores take Christmas parties? Would you want to go? Better off going straight to the pub!



This is not a sentiment I disagree with


----------



## Bronte (7 Dec 2016)

I'd do lovely turkey sandwiches and some kind of cake in the pub.  And still make a profit if it's a tenner a head.  Pubs will let you do that if you're bringing a bunch of people in to party.  I can't imagine an office party in Dunnes 'restaurant's'.  I'd rather stay at home.


----------

